# Camping Pinar San Jose



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi

We are thinking of a month's stay here, is there anyone who has been to this camp site or is there at the moment, that can recommend it. Looking at website photo's it appears to be quite shaded with no marked out 'grassy' pitches. We will only have bicycles with us so would also like to know about nearest supermarket/shopping etc.

We have always stayed at La Rosaleda in Conil, how does it compare?

Thanks


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

To quote from our Blog ... "Camping Pinar San Jose
Los Canos de Meca, Cabo Trafalgar, Andalucia. 
Very good facilities, with plenty of hot water where you would expect it. The pitches are grassy, reasonably generous and marked out. The site is among some pine trees. It has an excellent supermarket and nearby are lovely beaches and Cabo Trafalgar."

We were there in Feb 2010. Not that much in the immediate area but Cape Trafalgar is worth a visit and has some good birdlife. If we had a month, we'd suggest El Puerto de Santa Maria (about 70Km NW above Cadiz). Boats to Cadiz, trains to Jerez, lovely facilities and a real town

Canda


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Camping Pinar San Hose*

Spent Christmas there, did not think much of it, as you drive in there is a horrendous speed bump and when I tried to get over it I stalled the camper so had to take a run at it, hence things bashing around in cupboards etc. then as you drive around the site there are great big potholes and gullies, making the camper lurch all over the place, yes there are a lot of trees and it felt damp all the time, the supermarket is good but the situation is not, you have quite a drive to the nearest town and the local beach does not have parking suitable for a camper, you need other transport for that, it can be done by bike if you have the energy, personally I would not go there again, we were going to stay a month but after a few days we became bored and left having to pay almost 130 euros for one week. 8O bambi 2


----------

